#  Chat Ecke >   Einladung zur Weihnachtsfeier >

## mämchen

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------  *Einladung zur Weihnachtsfeier*    
1. Dezember  
AN: ALLE MITARBEITERINNEN UND MITARBEITER  
Ich freue mich, Ihnen mitteilen zu können, daß unsere Firmen-Weihnachtsfeier am 20.12. im Argentina-Steakhouse stattfinden wird. 
Es wird eine nette Dekoration geben und eine kleine Musikband wird heimelige Weihnachtslieder spielen. Entspannen Sie sich und genießen Sie den Abend... Freuen Sie sich auf unseren Geschäftsführer, der als Weihnachtsmann verkleidet die Christbaumbeleuchtung einschalten wird! 
Sie können sich untereinander gern Geschenke machen, wobei kein Geschenk einen Wert von 20 EUR übersteigen sollte.
Ich wünsche Ihnen und Ihren Familien eine besinnliche Adventszeit. 
Tina Bartsch-Levin 
Leiterin Personalabteilung  
--------------------------- 
2. Dezember  
AN: ALLE MITARBEITERINNEN UND MITARBEITER  
Auf gar keinen Fall sollte die gestrige Mitteilung unsere Türkischen Kollegen isolieren. Es ist uns bewußt, daß Ihre Feiertage mit den unsrigen nicht ganz konform gehen: Wir werden unser Zusammentreffen daher ab sofort "Jahresendfeier" nennen. Es wird weder einen Weihnachtsbaum oder Weihnachtslieder geben.
Ich wünsche Ihnen und Ihren Familien eine schöne Zeit. 
Tina Bartsch-Levin
Leiterin Personalabteilung  
--------------------------- 
3. Dezember  
AN: ALLE MITARBEITERINNEN UND MITARBEITER  
Ich nehme Bezug auf einen diskreten Hinweis eines Mitglieds der Anonymen Alkoholiker, welcher einen "trockenen" Tisch einfordert. Ich freue mich, diesem Wunsch entsprechen zu können, weise jedoch darauf hin, daß dann die Anonymität nicht mehr gewährleistet sein wird... 
Ferner teile ich Ihnen mit, daß der Austausch von Geschenken durch die Intervention des Betriebsrats nicht gestattet sein wird: 20 EUR sei zuviel Geld. 
Tina Bartsch-Levin 
Leiterin Personalforschung  
--------------------------- 
7. Dezember  
AN: ALLE MITARBEITERINNEN UND MITARBEITER  
Es ist mir gelungen, für alle Mitglieder der "Weight-Watchers" einen Tisch weit entfernt vom Buffet und für alle Schwangeren einen Tisch ganz nah an den Toiletten reservieren zu können. Schwule dürfen miteinander sitzen. Lesben müssen nicht mit Schwulen sitzen, sondern haben einen Tisch für sich alleine. Na klar, die Schwulen erhalten ein Blumenarrangement für ihren Tisch. 
Endlich zufrieden? 
Tina Bartsch-Levin 
Leiterin Klappsmühle  
--------------------------- 
9. Dezember  
AN: ALLE MITARBEITERINNEN UND MITARBEITER  
Selbstverständlich werden wir die Nichtraucher vor den Rauchern schützen und einen schweren Vorhang benutzen, der den Festraum trennen kann, bzw. die Raucher vor dem Restaurant in einem Zelt platzieren. 
Tina Bartsch-Levin 
Leiterin Personalvergewaltigung  
--------------------------- 
10. Dezember  
AN: ALLE MITARBEITERINNEN UND MITARBEITER  
Vegetarier! Auf Euch habe ich gewartet! Es ist mir scheißegal, ob´s Euch nun paßt oder nicht: Wir gehen ins Steakhaus!!! Ihr könnt ja, wenn Ihr wollt, bis auf den Mond fliegen, um am 20.12. möglichst weit entfernt vom "Todesgrill", wie Ihr es nennt, sitzen zu können. Labt Euch an der Salatbar und freßt rohe Tomaten! 
Übrigens: Tomaten haben auch Gefühle, sie schreien wenn man sie aufschneidet, ich habe sie schon schreien hören, ätsch ätschätsch!
Ich wünsch Euch allen beschissene Weihnachten, besauft Euch und krepiert !!!!! 
Die Schlampe aus der dritten Etage.  
--------------------------- 
14. Dezember 
AN: ALLE MITARBEITERINNEN UND MITARBEITER 
Ich kann sicher sagen, daß ich im Namen von uns allen spreche, was die baldigen Genesungswünsche für Frau Bartsch-Levin angeht. 
Bitte unterstützen Sie mich und schicken Sie reichlich Karten mit Wünschen zur guten Besserung ins Sanatorium. Die Direktion hat inzwischen die Absage unserer Feier am 20.12. beschlossen. 
Wir geben Ihnen an diesem Nachmittag bezahlte Freizeit. 
Josef Benninger
Interimsleiter Personalabteilung    
- no comment - 
Ute

----------


## StarBuG

HIHIHIHIHIHI 
Ich dachte zuerst du wolltest uns zu deiner Betriebsweihnachtsfeier einladen  :Grin:

----------


## mämchen

- Grins - 
Naja, Du, Schneidi und Maggie habens nach der Landkarte ja nicht allzu weit zu meinem kleinen Familienbetrieb, aber es gibt nur Kartoffelauflauf und Endiviensalat :c_laugh:   :c_laugh:   :c_laugh:  
Ute

----------


## Patientenschubser

ÄH  
- ohne Worte - 
*extrabreitesdoppelgrins*

----------


## Leonessa

Einfach klasse- die arme Frau Bartsch-Levin! :c_laugh:

----------


## Julchen

hallo mämchen,
grins-schmunzel-witzig-kicher
liebe grüße
Julchen

----------

